# How to price vinyl cutting...



## cajuncasual (May 14, 2012)

Does anyone have a price sheet for what to charge for name plates, numbers, custom designs, etc. I am getting to the point that people are calling to have numbers/names put on jerseys, and others that want their logos cut and applied to windows, trailers, etc. Should I charge by the square inch, job, hourly...? Not sure what the industry standards are. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## Rickys Graphics (May 24, 2011)

I just bought a vinyl cutter and I'm trying to find some good pricing info as well. If I find anything, I'll let you know.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

Most important when trying to figure out pricing, include the cost of having your materials shipped to you in your figures for product cost. Example: you buy 5 rolls of HPV at $30 each, shipping cost $10. Your cost for each roll is $32 each, not $30.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Stahls direct has a free software download for pricing. Been using it for two years. You can change the price per inch and weeding time. Just have to register a sign in and they have an online design with almost every clipart and mascot.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rickys Graphics (May 24, 2011)

jfisk3475 said:


> Stahls direct has a free software download for pricing. Been using it for two years. You can change the price per inch and weeding time. Just have to register a sign in and they have an online design with almost every clipart and mascot.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


Thanks Jim! I actually have an account with Stahls and didn't even realize this was available.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Look in the extras or more tab.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

jfisk3475 said:


> Look in the extras or more tab.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


They re-did the website a while back. I can't find it anywhere on the site. Can you post a link?


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

I couldn't find it either.
I found this. Just remember to input cents like this .017 
http://www.vinylcalculator.com/vinyl-calculator-simple.html


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cadworx.com. Find downloads on left. It is there.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I found this on Stahls site, you may need to be logged in.

Heat Transfer Cost Calculator | Stahls'


----------



## cajuncasual (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I've got the calculators I need. Any insight on how much to charge for nameplates, jersey numbers, original designs, etc. would be greatly appreciated. Is there a standard as far as a flat fee for graphic design, or design layout? My issue is that I've got folks that want a tee shirt designed for a special event(maybe 10 shirts), I have no idea what to charge for the design/setup... Thanks again.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Call businesses close by and send them some art and get a quote. That will give you an idea for your matket. My area i can make a jersey for $25 and in yours maybe more or less. It varies.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

I charge $3.00 a name $3.00 6 inch number $5.00 for 8 inch Figure your time and how much an inch of material cost you I figure $450.00 for every 5 yards


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We do a name/number drop for $8 to $14 depending on the number of units we are doing. That would be one or 2 color and a front logo as well. +$2 for a split front.


----------

